# Warm greetings from the Netherlands/Germany



## Zida'sukara (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello everybody,

I would like to introduce myself, the atmosphere here seems very friendly and open and I like that. At least in the sections that are of interest to me, the complete forum is very very big. It think it will take a while before I get used to that. 

I am 30 years old, female and I live in Germany for my work and in The Netherlands over the weekends(I am dutch), I work as a Papermerchant and I mostly purchase/sell Seacontainers full of paper from/to India, Pakistan, USA, China etc.

My interest to look for forums in this gender is that I have practiced Ninjutsu about 12 years ago and due to much big changings in my live, I had to stop practicing. Now, I feel it is time to start practicing again although I am very nervous about it. I did not do any sports lately and I started smoking a few years back and I did not grow only in the length.  So I gues it will be a hard job to start.

In a few months(probably 2 or 3) I will completely move to Arnhem/The Netherlands and I am now focusing on which school I would like to go.

In the meantime, I would like to post here and talk to people who are interested in ninjutsu and also other fightingsports as the most important thing that I learned and kept in mind in all those years was the different way of looking to the world and keeping the mind open for everybody and everything. 

**Sigh, I truly miss it** 

Gr.
Barbara


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!  It's not the easiest thing to do, getting back into MA, but you can do it.  Best wishes!


----------



## Kacey (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  

Don't let 12 years out stop you - I have a student who started for the first time at 42, and friends who started in their 50s, 60s, and in one case, 70s.  You'll be fine.


----------



## grydth (Feb 14, 2007)

I visited the Netherlands a number of times and attended school at the Hague Academy in the summer of 1985.  Hopefully we can return the splendid friendship to you that I found everywhere in Holland..... 

Happily, I also discovered New Balance sneakers there, which I wear to this day. We were able to drive the full route of the Market Garden battle of 1944, to include Arnhem. Many here have seen this in "A Bridge Too Far".

I, too, took time away from martial arts, in my case due to woth work and military service. I hope you can return to your first art, but even if you cannot there are others that almost everyone can do (even me).


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## bydand (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Zida'sukara (Feb 14, 2007)

Thank you all for your warm welcome.  

Of course I will let you all know how the things are going after I have started the training. I am sure it will not be easy and when I try to imagin how the first trainingday will be, than I get very afraid of breaking a bone. I am so stiff because of deskworks and doing no sports in these years. 

Ofcourse I started to exercise with my Mountainbike, Fitness and stretching but I still feel stiff. But I still got a few months.  

@grydth: With sneakers you mean shoes? I have no idea which shoes you mean but they must be very good when you can still wear them after more than 20 years. And thank you for your compliment about Holland.


----------



## grydth (Feb 14, 2007)

Abafangool said:


> Thank you all for your warm welcome.
> 
> Of course I will let you all know how the things are going after I have started the training. I am sure it will not be easy and when I try to imagin how the first trainingday will be, than I get very afraid of breaking a bone. I am so stiff because of deskworks and doing no sports in these years.
> 
> ...



In 1985, after I left the active Army, I went looking for athletic shoes at a store in The Hague.... my lower legs were killing me from having to exercise in combat boots in the Army. The Dutch staff told me that wearing New Balance would make those pains go away... and they sure did. I have worn this type of shoe ever since - no, not the same pair!

There's plenty of good advice scattered around this place about getting back into the martial arts - good luck.


----------



## Drac (Feb 14, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..I smoked and was overweight when I started in the MA for the first time and I was fine..Put everything you have into it..Who knows, you may decide to quit on your own because of you renewed training..


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 14, 2007)

welcome and happy posting


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Barbara ... hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Tames D (Feb 14, 2007)

My family is from Hamburg. Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## theletch1 (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  Check out all the different forums for the different arts...you may find a path in which you are interested.


----------



## The Kidd (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 14, 2007)

Ave.
It's apparent that you love the martial arts, so don't let any reservations stop you from getting back into it. Good luck and happy posting.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Zida'sukara (Feb 15, 2007)

Thank you all!!

I am very excited and cant wait till I return to the Netherlands. I know I still got 2 or 3 months but I started packing yesterday evening anyway.:boing1: 
Also read a few Articles from Dr. Masaaki Hatsumi together with my former teacher and I decided to go back to him. Although it will be more than 2 hours driving each week. I know there are still a few former pupils there and I am looking forward to meet them again.

Hop hop I have some packing, reading and exercises to do now.

Best wishes 
Barbara

Ps.: I really thought you bought them in Holland in 1985 by reading your post grydth, yes I am blond.


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Feb 15, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 17, 2007)

Willkommen! Glad you found MartialTalk!


----------



## MJS (Feb 17, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 17, 2007)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Zida'sukara (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## Shicomm (Feb 19, 2007)

Another welcome from The Netherlands !  
Enjoy your stay here!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome to the group.
30 years old is a great time to start (or restart) in the martial arts.  You are a good age physically and mentally to understand what is being taught.

By the way, I only wear New Balance shoes as well.
;-)

AoG


----------



## kenpotroop (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## Zida'sukara (Feb 20, 2007)

Shicomm said:


> Another welcome from The Netherlands !
> Enjoy your stay here!


 
A compatriot!!  

Hello to you and to everybody else also of course. 

-----------

**is getting to curious and moving to google to find out what new balance shoes are**


----------

